# Paintball Gun



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

brand new never used unwanted gift comes complete with facemask air tank and 500 rounds of ammo made by vexor read up on it http://www.pbreview.com/products/reviews/3087/


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

U r a dangerous man!!!1


----------

